# Time to day Goodbye



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

A while back I began to notice that I was having small lapses in memory. Of course, I sought medical attention ... and am currently receiving a bit more than I'd prefer. However, over the past few months, the lapses have become more serious.

For example, on Tuesday, I was driving home when suddenly I couldn't remember how to get here. I could picture my house, I knew my address ... and thankfully there was a map in the car ... otherwise I would not have made it here.

Yesterday morning, I fed the dog ... six times. He would have been quite pleased ... had others not intervened to stop me. This morning he's shadowing me ... perhaps he expects a repeat of yesterday ... and doesn't want to miss out this time.

If that weren't enough, a fellow AAAC member has informed me that I am editing my posts over and over ... and over ... expressing a bit of anger one minute ... apologizing the next ... and I'm not remembering that I've done this from one edit to the next. True, I've always been a bit prissy about editing ... but I received hard copy proof this morning ... it's near absurd ... heck it is absurd!

In some ways my brain functions as it always has ... but at times it's moving along at 60mph only to have the breaks unexpectedly applied. One minute I'm fine ... the next minute I'm angry with the world. One minute I remember ... the next I don't.

Before I hurt someone physically (via my car) or emotionally (by saying something I'll regret), it's time for me to say good bye to a few things ... such as driving and participation in public fora. I don't want to be remembered as someone who intentionally hurt others.

Thanks to everyone for the many hours of camaraderie and fun.

*EDIT: Time to day goodbye ... geez! Should I edit and change it to Time to Say Goodbye.* *Nope ... lets let this one stand as it is. It's how I want to be remembered on these fora ... as playful. *


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I had tears in my eyes reading this. 

If this is serious, I wish you the best. Check in from time to time.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*This is serious*



fenway said:


> Oh my gosh! I had tears in my eyes reading this.
> 
> If this is serious, I wish you the best. Check in from time to time.


And we all wish you the best.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

We would rather have a confused you than no you at all. 

Not wanting to sound like Alexander Haig but: In the absence of Andy - Italy - and JCusey - Weekend Off - I guess that leaves me with the responsibility:

Your resignation is not accepted. 

Alexander Kabbaz,
Senior Moderator and
Acting Refuser of Resignations


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

RSS- Please accept my best wishes for you. I don't know what else to say, except maybe this: God be with you, you have my prayers.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Working with so many people that have gone/are going through similar things, I have good insight into how you must be feeling. I see the anger, hurt, confusion and host of emotions people feel in cases like this. I experience my own frustration that sometimes a word or name does not spring to mind at warp speed the way it did 15 years ago. I think you are to be applauded for voluntarily keeping others safe from harm, i.e. driving, but when it comes to social things, I really implore you not to isolate yourself. That is the exact thing that will help keep you going. I join with the others, do not leave the board. In fact, post more often.

Regards


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

RSS said:


> Before I hurt someone physically (via my car) or emotionally (by saying something I'll regret), it's time for me to say good bye to a few things ... such as driving and participation in public fora. I don't want to be remembered as someone who intentionally hurt others.


My thoughts and prayers are with you. 
I would plead with you to stay, but only you can know what is best for you.
You will be missed.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I hope your condition improves, I can't begin to imagine what you're going through, but I can sympathise.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

From a former Episcopalian to a current Episcopalian, "May the Peace of the Lord be with you."


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Many, as they begin to age, begin to experience similar issues that you are dealing with. You should not stop particpating in a forum that you enjoy because a few people may misinterpret some of your actions. 

Some people believe, and I am one of them, that we are judged as a society by how we take care of and deal with the sick, aged, and less fortunate. If you felt compelled to leave because of comments here then that would be our legacy, not yours. We would be remembered for our lack of kindness, compassion, charity, and understanding. It is not you who would be remembered as someone who intentionally hurt others, to the contrary; we would be, as your actions are clearly unintentional and, if I might say, probably far less problematic than you think. 

Although I certainly have no memory of ever having responded to anything you have posted, before today, if I ever have and have contributed in any way to your hurt feelings, then I am sincerely sorry and ask your forgiveness. I would also ask that you reconsider your decision.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

RSS, best of luck. I hope you can decide to keep posting.

I hope whoever informed you of your edits was compassionate.

I had not noticed a problem, myself.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

If you need anything, lots of California forum members are available. My memory is giving me trouble too: I keep thinking I'm a day behind and I ran the dishwasher twice yesterday. I'm a flight away on PSA, er Southwest. I still know my way around Bizerekely at least.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't stop posting. At the very least don't stop reading the forum. Try to keep your mind agile.

I wish you the very best, though.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

*Please reconsider.......*

Sorry to learn of your condition. I, too, hope you'll decide to stay, and I applaud Alex for declining to accept your resignation. You're in my prayers as well.


----------



## jturner901 (Mar 21, 2007)

Be well and all the best!

Jay


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RSS:
I was both concerned and saddened in reading your opening post...concerned as I learned of your medical trials and saddened to learn of your inclination to stop participating in these fora. Certainly you will be in so many of our thoughts and prayers, as you continue to deal with whatever medical and life challenges confront you. I do hope you will decide to continue to share both your wit and your wisdom with the many friends you have on this forum.

My prayers are with you,

Chuck


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know who contacted you. If you were embarrassed by this person's sarcasm (if he was sarcastic, I certainly hope he was polite) please understand that most of us will understand, especially now that we know of your condition.

I would prefer not to know who contacted you, but it was only one person.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

RSS,

I do hope you reconsider your decision to leave us but best wishes in any event.

Karl


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you for all the kind words and good wishes. Please know I'm not giving up ... I'm just giving up driving and writing in public fora ... as well as a couple of other endeavors which hold the potential of being be at odds with the public health (doing my own structural calculations for instance). But there is more to life ... in fact, I'm dining with friends tonight. 

And please know ... this is not a hasty decision. Some of the moderators know I've been considering pulling-out for a while. Most just didn't know why. 

But as I look back at some of my posts ... particularly on the Interchange (and even in the fashion forum) ... over the last several months there were times I was going for the jugular without cause (is there ever cause?) and that's not my style. 

As for the person who contacted me ... it's someone I've known for more than 20 years ... a person who knows me well enough to know that something about my posting had become unusual. All was handled very tactfully ... it was done out of concern for my well being. She will be joining us for this evening's dinner. 

I'm not giving up ... I promise.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

*RSS*,

God bless you and please stick around. And thanks for telling us also, than means you have made friends here, and that's nice to know.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## erasmus (Sep 26, 2004)

You'll certainly be missed as one of the most civil and civilized AskAndy members around. Always enjoyed reading your posts on any and all things related to A&S ever since I first signed up in 2004. Best wishes to your health.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Terribly sorry to hear about this, RSS. I know that as we get older, I think we all get a bit more bumbly and forgetful, but what you describe does sound more serious. I shall certainly hope and pray that there may be some medication available that will reverse these symptoms and restore you to your former clarity of mind.

Even though we are in opposite camps in the area of Anglican theology, I hope your very active involvement in the church is a great source of spiritual comfort at such a trying time in your life.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

RSS, please know that my thoughts are with you. 
All the best,
Brad


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Scott, you are clearly one of the best here. But, one way or another, we all got to go.

Wish your time to leave had not come so soon. Thanks for all your great post!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Nest regards*

I cannot but add my hopes that you can at least continue to sit in on Ask Andy, and perhaps consider occasionally posting.

Knowing the situation is as you described, I'm sure we would all make allowances for odd postings.

Perhaps we'll bump into one another at Peet's or Masse's on one of my stop-overs on the way to Fort Bragg.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope you'll continue to post. Now that a large number of us know of your situation, we can make sure people are understanding if you do have a bad moment.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I look forward to the opportunity to have lunch again many times in the years to come.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

RSS,

You have shown such class and grace, to be concerned for others in a time such as this! 

You are so far above the din RSS,
I am at a loss for words!

I hope you will not sign off forever, your absence would be such tragedy!
We still need you!


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Gurdon said:


> I cannot but add my hopes that you can at least continue to sit in on Ask Andy, and perhaps consider occasionally posting.
> 
> Knowing the situation is as you described, I'm sure we would all make allowances for odd postings.


Definitely! RSS, I hope the medical attention you're receiving is helpful.

Good thoughts going out in your direction.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, damn. I started missing RSS and looked up his posting record, and much to my surprise it was over a month ago, and on the Interchange. Since I rarely visit the Dark Side, I'm shocked to learn of this. Not only is this a stunning and saddening surprise, but I'm embarassed that I'm only seeing this so late. Keep us abreast of your health if you wish, RSS -- we naturally care a great deal -- but most importantly: be well, my friend.


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*You are true gentleman*



RSS said:


> Thank you for all the kind words and good wishes. Please know I'm not giving up ... I'm just giving up driving and writing in public fora ... as well as a couple of other endeavors which hold the potential of being be at odds with the public health (doing my own structural calculations for instance). But there is more to life ... in fact, I'm dining with friends tonight.
> 
> And please know ... this is not a hasty decision. Some of the moderators know I've been considering pulling-out for a while. Most just didn't know why.
> 
> ...


No matter the circumstances, a true gentleman maintains his demeanor. Thank you RSS for such a shining example. I wish you the very best for your journey from this point forward, wherever it takes you.

jcriswel


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

RSS, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you do continue to post, heck, I am known to ask the same question day in and day out, over and over....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What happened to RSS?


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

Second Howie's question.. So what happened to RSS?


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> What happened to RSS?


Howard if you are able to participate in these threads you can obviously read them which would provide an answer to your question. Don't make a mockery of this guys very sad situation by posting stupid questions, save it for the pathmark thread

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> Howard if you are able to participate in these threads you can obviously read them which would provide an answer to your question. Don't make a mockery of this guys very sad situation by posting stupid questions, save it for the pathmark thread
> 
> MrR


I'm sorry Mr.Rogers.


----------

